# Two Dwarf Puffer fish getting along with baby fry guppy



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

the male DP wasnt eating when i droped a bloodworm in the tank. he would look at it and just keep looking at me. (I'm like ?) so i tried something. before i say it. dont be mean to me saying its fish abuse because its definitely not. but anways back to the story. i put a baby fry guppy in with the dwarf puffer and he went toward it and like nipped it and backed off. I looked at the baby guppy and nothing he is perfectly fine. im like whaaa*J/D* suprised he didnt even eat him.. and i read all over the sites and books and people tell me to not put them with any other fish or else they will kill them and eat them. So 30 mins later i look at the tank and the BABY guppy went after the male puffer and nipped his tail and he just ran. im like laughing and think "wow" in my head. he had a new best buddy friend. so then i put the female puffer in and Nothing. They dont bother it. I'm looking at them right now and they r playing follow the leader like mommy and daddy and baby. haha*r2:animated_fish_swimm:fish10: 


so i have a 10 gallon tank with 2 dwarf puffers. male and female. i clean the tank every week. (doing water changes) cause they are very sensitive to water quality. I love my little babies  i feed them snails and bloodworms. i give them 1 bloodworm for each puffer. so every week i skip one day of feeding them. feed them to much shortens their lifespan.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Was there a question or issue?


----------



## Hatchet2105 (Aug 7, 2011)

yes a question. i thought your not allowed to any fish in the aquarium with the 2 dewarf


----------

